# What disease does my molly have?



## anya (Aug 18, 2009)

I cannot seem to find any information on what's wrong with my marble molly. She has just given birth a couple day ago and both the fry and the mommy seemed perfectly fine. Today I noticed that her lower lip is red and swollen. She doesn't seem to be bothered by it, at least there's no behavioral changes. 

Anybody knows what this could be?:-(


----------



## PetMaster (Aug 19, 2009)

If you have any pictures of the swollen lip, they could help in diagnosing the problem. However, the swollen lip is likely to be a flesh wound from fending off other fish from attacking her young.


----------

